
Racism is spreading like arsenic in the water supply - gedrap
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jun/28/racism-neo-nazis-britain
======
sajid
It's not that half the UK is racist. It's that the racists now think half the
UK agrees with them.

